# do feet regrow??



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

im interested in this gecko baby but it was bitten by a fellow baby and lost its foot or badly damaged its foot, its hard to tell from the picture, but they said it might grow back. is it possible it might grow back? i thought once it was lost it was lost?

im really interested in it though but i dont want it to have a poor quality of life with a missing foot


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

correct me if im wrong but im 99% sure that BULLS***!! how many people have their arm amputated and it grow back? i'm sure if they were able to regenerate limbs scientists would have been working on developing the genes for human medicine for a while now!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A missing foot won't significantly reduce a gecko's quality of life.

No, it's not likely to grow back - salamanders and newts, yes. Lizards, not to my knowledge.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

thats what i thought, ill ask if she can walk on it but im not sure if she can. ill see if they will do her for cheaper also as she is still £250 but i want to know that she will be ok


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

did i read right

£250 for one gecko

I was offered 3 for 80 .. not 80 each but for all 3


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah for one gecko, i just paid £200 today for my super snow too  im poor, im only a student but who can resist the gecko charm! :mf_dribble:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, first things first, No, leos will not regrow lost limbs.

However, they can lead perfectly normal life whislt missing a foot, we took in a male a while back that had been eaten by crix.

He healed up and now has a stump on his front left leg, but still manages to get about with no problems.

Now, the price.. £250 indicates that the leo is a high end morph, but be carefull, if they told you a foot will grow back, maybe the morph id is not quite right.

If it is a high end morph, and any injury is fully healed, then it should not affect the leos breeding ability, but not many, myself included, would like to unless the leo is fully able to cope with it. 

hope that helps

Tony


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh, and you said it was a baby.

It takes a long time for an injury like that to heal properly, and until it has healed there is always a risk of secondary infection, causing pain, swelling of the limb and stress and strain on the heart.

If the leo is still a baby, I doubt its fully healed yet, maybe scabbed over, but not healed.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

even a high end morph... althoughI have seen them at 350

a mack snow can be bought for 90... not everyone is out to make the maximum

i spent a while researching tons of breeders... and came up with a few that werent over 100 and still gorgeous.. but cant afford any right now as i need a viv for my saved WD


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Where are you obtaining this leo from if you dont mind me asking?
Never been into leos but ive not seen many around that mark.
J


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Mez said:


> Where are you obtaining this leo from if you dont mind me asking?
> Never been into leos but ive not seen many around that mark.
> J


There are plenty of leos around that price and some even more (e.g. enigmas, diablo blancos, both around £1000).


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

yup ive seen a diablo blanco on sale for 2k dollars ( only from last weekend though when it was anounced)

the morphs canget to silly money.... I just wouldnt personalyl pay it.... poor wee thing though that its lost a foot thats such a shame


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Personally, unless its actually worth alot more than the asking price i wouldnt pay that kind of money for an injured/disabled gecko. If it had just dropped its tail or something then its different but loosing a whole foot just seems wrong for them to expect the same price. If its a baby then its unlikely it will have completely healed, i would have to question the ethics of selling a disabled baby gecko for that kind of money when you dont know how it will effect them later in life. Sure, many geckos loose feet and get along fine, but whats to say it doesnt cope well, cant breed for some reason (cant latch on or something). If i were the breeder i would keep it untill it was old enough to assess how much disability was caused and then reevaluated its selling price, and if i felt comfortable selling it at all.
Just food for thought before you spend that kind of money!


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

its supposedly a two full eyed raptor


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

worth 250£ or how much should i say she is worth since her foot wont regrow and there is always a chance she will become snakeeye (her dad is a snakeeye raptor mum a giant hyglow)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Not too clear from that photo, but it dont look like a straight forward case of limb loss to me.

Looks like damage to the foot, and maybe tissue wastage to the leg.

Looks nothing like the leo we had in that had lost a foot, and we had him from day 1 !

Could be just stuck shed, but still looks like tissue wasting.

Personally, Not worth £250 to me, but thats only me, not to say its not worth that to you or someone else.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

at the very least... if you have a gecko who's retail price is 250 then...well if it obtains an injury like that...u just wana shift it and be done..so you sell at cost price... i mean jeez... id expect it for half price, but if its worth 250 then atleast knock them down to 180.. 

thats if its ok and stuff you know with the dodgy foot.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

how much should i say she is worth then, 180£ ?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ermm... maybe you should just think whats its worth to you.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

well ideally i would like a perfect specimin but i cant afford one


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

i offered £150, we shall see what they say


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

tell them you`ve done your research and if they had they would know that a foot/leg would not grow back,so as you are taking on a disabled gecko which might need vetinary care costs from your pocket,they should at least halve the cost. all they can say is no!worth a try.


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

monkeygirl said:


> i offered £150, we shall see what they say


 
keep us updated!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Yep. Barring any other probs, that seems fair.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

it looks pretty bad, this is a better picture.

he said if she has trouble shedding and walking they will let me have her for £150 but if she sheds ok and walks ok they will want £200 and if they dont want to let her go then they will let me have a full quality raptor from the eggs that hatch next for £250

what do you think, can she live a normal happy life with that leg? it looks pretty bad. maybe they should help it out by putting it in a humid chamber and helping the shed off as it could only cause more problems left on.

they dont seem to think her eyes will reduce (she is 3 weeks) but they can right? cos albinos can be born with solid red eyes and then they dissapear?

what do you all think?


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

personally i think it looks like a birth defect and shes having trouble shedding on the deformed leg,i wouldnt think from looking at the pic its gonna improve much but if shes only 3 weeks she will become used to it and maybe just need a little extra help when she sheds,id not paid anywhere near the asking price they should be grateful shes getting a good home with someone who will look after her as i guess she will need a little bit more care,they are out to make money,grrrr,that said shes worth as much as you want her,but id tell them,incase of future vet care id want a big discount


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Yea i agree, if that was from an accident there would be scabbing of some kind still as its only 3 weeks. That looks like a birth defect and you can see theres already shed left on it. I can see the shed building up and the end falling off very soon to be honest.

I wouldnt even pay what you offered for her, especially as they have lied to you on more than one occasion (saying she 'lost a foot' when its clearly a birth deformity and saying it'll grow back). If they care so little about her welfare that they wont sell her for the VERY reasonable price you offered just to try and get 50quid more, then i'd forget about her and keep looking for another which is really worth what theyre asking. Thats not to say that i dont feel bad for the little gecko, but theres been a big thing, mainly in the US about petshops keeping their animals badly so that people will 'sympathy buy' and i cant help but feel that if you paid the amount they want for her then thats what it'd do, they shouldnt be allowed to lie to prospective customers.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Mmmmm

Still not so clear as to the extent of the injury, but looks like a classic crix attack injury to me.

Looks like there is still some boney remains of atleast one toe, which if correct will need to be removed to enable the skin to heal over and to prevent further infection.

I think the leg may not be deformed as such, just the lack of toes means she will find it hard to place the foot and therefor the leg properly, and there is sure to be some discomfort still, like I say, there has not been enough time for it to fully heal.

The poor critter IS having dificulties in shedding, quite clear on the photo.

With proper care and once the injury is full healed, this should not pose an ongoing problem.

To be honest, and this is only my thoughts, Its a bit early to tell as to ongoing problems, and I would hope they dont even consider sending her out, a) her age, 3 weeks is not enough to ensure all is right, and b) There is no way an injury like that will have fully healed in less than 3 weeks, thus she is not healthy right now and should not be sold.

If all goes well, she should be able to lead a full life, and it wont affect her breeding, but personally, I dont think she should be for sale, and because of that, I cant offer any suggestions as to a fair price ! Sorry.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

they said they want to keep her till she is 6 weeks old to ensure she is doing ok. oooo i dont know what to do because i really want a raptor and she is sooo prety but has that poor leg  i guess when she gets old enough i can breed her to my het raptor and get some more raptor babies. how much can i expect to pay for a perfect raptor with two red eyes? £300??


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I think they've lied too tbh.
That has to be a birth defect as it does'nt look scabbed, an injury like that could not heal quickly, especially since the gecko is 3 weeks??
If it's a defect then it could'nt be bred incase it passed on the bad genes. (obviously you have'nt mentioned breeding but still something to consider if you ended up buying it and thought it was just a cricket/leo attack.)
I have a bearded dragon with a similar deformaty, but she has two toes. She was born with it and i defo think that leo was born with that foot!

I would'nt give them your money, or leave it then offer them much less ina few weeks if they still have it. 
(edit: i have seen youve offered £150)


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

surely if it was cricket damage then there would be some form of scabbing? of you look at the area with no toes, the skin is perfect.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Out of interest, who is the breeder?


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

garthorpe geckos


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Well for comparason here's pictures of Blossom when young and older, dragon or gecko, makes no difference, they can all get these deformaties. 



















she soon got used to it..(yes she is the same dragon)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> surely if it was cricket damage then there would be some form of scabbing? of you look at the area with no toes, the skin is perfect.


Its hard to tell, as the foot is bent behind, so you cant see the full extent, but crickets will, if given time, strip all the flesh from the bone. I dont know the reason, but it tends not to 'scab' but to kinda crust.

The toe next to the first one, looks like it 'could' be a bone stump that has been stripped of flesh.

I only suggest that, as to be honest it looks exactly like the poor male leo we took in a year or so ago.

I dont want to swear to it, but I am not convinced its either a birth defect or 'cage mates', but I would hold off on paying money for her just yet.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Awww what a cute beardie... its not the fact that its 'not perfect' thats my issue, im sure over time the little gecko will learn to walk fine and be ok with some extra tlc around shed time, but its the fact theyre still trying to charge so much money and lying about the issue


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

im going to wait and go to HAMM and hopefully get a perfect one there, id ideally like a baby but if they only have adults ill get one. if its even possibly a birth defect i dont want it as i would eventually want to breed it to my het raptor male. ill still see if in a few weeks they still have her and will let her go for cheaper but id prefer a perfect one  oh well, i really like the little gal other than her foot


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Its hard to tell, as the foot is bent behind, so you cant see the full extent, but crickets will, if given time, strip all the flesh from the bone. I dont know the reason, but it tends not to 'scab' but to kinda crust.
> 
> The toe next to the first one, looks like it 'could' be a bone stump that has been stripped of flesh.
> 
> ...


 
Ditto.
The injury looks like the geckos injury you took in (obviously i have'nt seen it i just mean from your point of view), but I think it looks similar to my beardies deformed foot. (from my point of view)
I dont want to swear to my view either. lol

I really do wonder what happened! lol i hope it gets a good home either way!! and walks fine in the end!

But they are asking way over the odds for it.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

monkeygirl said:


> im going to wait and go to HAMM and hopefully get a perfect one there, id ideally like a baby but if they only have adults ill get one. if its even possibly a birth defect i dont want it as i would eventually want to breed it to my het raptor male. ill still see if in a few weeks they still have her and will let her go for cheaper but id prefer a perfect one  oh well, i really like the little gal other than her foot


 

If you want to breed then buying that gecko is a risk you do not want to take. 

I feel so sorry for it, and thats what makes some of us buy animals. (we're all soppy)

But without knowing the truth, the people have already lied to you, i just would not risk buying it and breeding it.
Get yourself a nice sparkly one at Hamm like you say.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Agreed,

its so hard to go by a photo sometimes. 

But over priced at this stage me thinks !


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah, thanks guys  sometimes you just need someone to confirm what your thinking but dont want to admit to yourself.

ill wait for HAMM


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

i just want to add that i honestly believe that garthorpe geckos is a reputable reptile breeder and that i dont believe they have lied about the foot, i think it was just it got bit by a cage mate. yes there asking for alot for a gecko with that kind of impairment but i wanted to say i belive they are a good company.


----------



## Dracon55 (Mar 1, 2021)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> correct me if im wrong but im 99% sure that BULLS***!! how many people have their arm amputated and it grow back? i'm sure if they were able to regenerate limbs scientists would have been working on developing the genes for human medicine for a while now!


Many reptiles and amphibians can regrow tails and some limbs as a defense/survival mechanism and dispite the fact that geckos regrouping feet is a rare occurrence they can regrow their tail and many species of newts and salamander can regrow all their limbs


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Dracon55 said:


> Many reptiles and amphibians can regrow tails and some limbs as a defense/survival mechanism and dispite the fact that geckos regrouping feet is a rare occurrence they can regrow their tail and many species of newts and salamander can regrow all their limbs



Hi, this thread is 14 YEARS old!!


----------



## Dracon55 (Mar 1, 2021)

murrindindi said:


> Hi, this thread is 14 YEARS old!!


I didn't realize that, I was just looking at various things related to reptile regeneration and came across this thread without realizing how old it was


----------

